# Possible to lighten Ultegra hubs (rear)?



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I just bought an SH-R560 Ultegra wheelset for my trainer. Weighs 1790 gms, not bad. 
Got it for dirt cheap so I can throw $100 away for upgrading parts. Will DA parts fit? Looks like the axle bolts, spindle, and even cassette hub might be steel.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't think so. Look at the exploded views on Shimano website. The Ultegra ft hub takes 11 3/16" balls and the DA takes 14 3/16" balls. That means the races are not the same size which pretty much means nothing else is going to fit. 

From the drawings, the rear FH-6600 might have some compatibility with the FH-7700, but that doesn't help you much, since the axles are steel on those hubs anyway. 

Probably not worth the headache.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

android said:


> Don't think so. Look at the exploded views on Shimano website. The Ultegra ft hub takes 11 3/16" balls and the DA takes 14 3/16" balls. That means the races are not the same size which pretty much means nothing else is going to fit.
> 
> From the drawings, the rear FH-6600 might have some compatibility with the FH-7700, but that doesn't help you much, since the axles are steel on those hubs anyway.
> 
> Probably not worth the headache.


Thanks, checked the site. You are probably right.


----------

